# زوروا متجري تجدوا مايسركم



## مسوقة26 (1 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
للطلب رقمي(للنساء فقط) 0544702675
والرجال ارسال رساله فيها..
1_الطلب.
2_رقم الجوال.
3_المدينه واذا داخل جده اسم الحي.
وستم الرد برساله فيها مجموع حسابك ووقت توصيل طلبك.

التوصيل داخل جده مع مندوب سلم واستلم قيمة التوصيل من 25الى30
خارج جده الدفع على حسابي في الراجحي والتوصيل بأي شركة شحن يفضلها المشتري
من 5الى15ريال.
*حابين تطلبوا حددوا_ الطلب - الكميه - المدينه*


*طريقة التواصل*


** التوصيل والشحن على المشتري *
** حسابي بالراجحي*


*داخل جده *
**عن طريق مندوب وياخذ حق مشواره من 25الى30*
**باقي مناطق المملكه عن طريق الشحن مع الزاجل او اي شركه موجوده بمدينتك مابين 5 ريال الى 15 *
**ماعدا بعض المناطق اللي ماعندهم الا الفيدكس يكون 65 *
**باقي الدول الخليجيه والعربيه *
*الشحن عن طريق البريد العادي او الممتاز على حسب طلبك .. والتحويل لحسابي في الراجحي *
*-------*
*حابه تطلبي اذن انتبهي لاهم نقطه *
*او اتصلي ارسلي رساله فيها :*
*الطلب + الكميه + المدينه +اسم المستلم ورقم جواله= اتصال او في رساله وحده*
لا يوجد استلام الرجاء عدم الاحراج داخل جده مع المندوب فقط
الرجاء مراعاة اوقات الاتصال..

____________
زوروا متجري تجدوا مايسركم
http://mtgry.com/aabb
الموضوع متجدد وكل فتره يتم اضافه منتجات جديده...










0544702675

​
____________
المنظمات
*-------------*












*مصنوع من نوع خاص من البلاستيك ,,, لا يتاثر بالحرارة *


*يناسب جميع انواع المكواة*


*لاداعي من الخوف على ثيابك بعد الأن *


*غطاء المكوايه سيؤمن لك الحمايه من لسعات المكوايه المباشره على الملابس والعبايات بجميع انواعها ...*
*وحتى من الحرائق في حال نسيان المكوايه على الثياب *





*✿✿✿ الحاجز الأمن ✿✿✿ *
*



*

​

​
*مانع الزواحف والحشرات...*

​
*مانع للأوساخ والغبار... *

​
*حافظ للبروده ...*

​
.... وهذا مقطع لها في اليوتيوب....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8eCDlF79DE&feature=player_embedded

​
.... وهذا مقطع لها في اليوتيوب....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8eCDlF79DE&feature=related 
​
15ريال
_________
_________
منفضة الغبار 










آلية تجعل من منفضة الغبار أسرع وأسهل وأكثر متعة من أي وقت 
فقط اضغطي على الزر ورأس المنفضة يبدأ بالدوران
تلتقط الغبار في زمن قياسي مصممة للراحة ومقبض مريح ومتوازن 
سيحبها الكبار والصغار لأنها سريعة وعملية وخفيفة تصل حتى للأماكن الصعبة 
الكتب ، والرفوف ، والنباتات ، والستائر ، والالكترونيات الدقيقة والمقتنيات.
يأتي مع المنفضة رشاش يساعد فيالتقاط الغبار
عند الانتهاء من ذلك ببساطة شطف الرأس تحت صنبور الماء
لإزالة الغبار واسمحوا لها أن تجف لاستخدامها مرة أخرى
شاهدي الفيديوا
http://alfrasha.maktoob.com//redirectLink.php?link=http:/%http://alfrasha.maktoob.com//redirectLink.php?link=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DpFsN2fcN8R4
__________





اكياس الضغط للتخزين













​




 
​




 
​






ااكياس الضغط
من فوائد أكياس الضغط هو حفظ المفرش او البطانية اوالمخده او اللحاف من الاتربه و الحشرات 
​
والبكتيريا و الرائحةالكريه التي تنبعث بعد مدة من تخزينهاة توفر مساحة فيالتخزين اكثر من 78% 
​
يتم تعبيئة الكيس بالحاف ويأخذ حبه واحده أو من 1 2بطانية أو 5 مخدات 
​
بعدها يتقفل ويدخل عصا المكنسبة في فتحة الكيس ويشفطالهواء الداخل . 
​
الكيس ممكن تستخدميه اكثر من مره فقط افتحي المحبس بيرجع اللحاف مثل قبلويستخدم مرة اخرى 
​
شنطة سفرك او اي مكان وتستخدم لتخزين المفارش والملابس والبطانيات وتقلل حجم الاشياء الى النصف او اقل
وتريحك من زحمة البطانيات بالشتاء او من زحمة الجاكيتات الشتويه وفي السفر تقلل الزحمةبالسياره.
وتعطيك مساحة اضافية في الدولاب او في السيارة اثناء السفرl>النقل من البيت 
​
وترتيب اكثثثثثثثر ومساحة اضافية اكبر وبأشكال روووعة و مشجره
وهذا مقطع يوضح الطريقة....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0LF2RYaxyI&feature=player_embedded​

​
وهذا مقطع آخر...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzae7...eature=related



​
Vacuum Storage bag - YouTube 

​
10ريال 

​
في منها مقاسات
________​


حامل الجوال

​






​



​







​
حامل الجوال 

​
اغلبنا يعاني من لعب الاطفال بالجوال الان لاداعي للقلق مع حامل الجوال اشحن جوالك وريح بالك 
مميزاته
1)يحمي الجوال بعيدا عن متناول الاطفال في مكان مرتفع.
2)متوفر بعدة الوان .
3)خفيف جدا بامكانك وضعة في أي مكان.
4) شكلة مميز.
5)سهل الاستخدام. 
5ريال
____________
حامل (منظم )المكانس










​
حامل المكانس يريحك من حوسة المكانس يمسك العصايه بقبضتين وتكون كل المكانس باتجاه واحد 
للأسفل يعني منظر جدا مرتب ومريح أحلى وأرتب وأكشخ وجد* ترتب المطبخ بشكل روعه لا تفوتك *
​
لا تشغل حيز ..يمكن تثبيتها على الحائط أو على باب الخزانه ...تحتوي على خمس فتحات و خمس هوكات ...
فهي تستوعب عدد كبير من الادوات 

_______
​
حامل المعجون
​




 
​
حامل العجون 
​
1) اقتصادي جدا في استهلاك المعجون.
​
2)شكلة جميل ومميز.
3) سهل الاستخدام.
4)مريح جدا .
5)سهل الفك والتركيب.
6) يحافظ على شكل جميل .
5)يحافظ على المعجون من لعب الاطفال به
مريح جدا في الاستخدام بالذات لأطفال مايحتاج يفتح الغطاء ويقفله فقط يضغط 
​
بالاسفل وراح ينزل له المعجون والكثير من المميزات تكتشفيها اثناء الاستخدامهذا مقطع على اليوتيوب..

​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RX9ucGjSS0&feature=player_embedded

سعر حامل المعجون
​

________
​*__________*
الممسحة المرنه رااااااااااائعه





ة




الممسحة المرنه رااااااااااائعة
ممسحة رووووعة سعلة التنظيف اكثر من قطعه
بإمكانك نزعها وغسلها واستخدامها مره اخرى
ومرنه بإمكانها الدخول تحت الكنت والطاولات بدون ان تنحني بجسمك
________________________







______

منظم ياخذ20جوز من لاحذيه بشكل مميز ومنظم وانيق بإمكانك وضعه في اي مكان ليريحك من فوضى الاحذيه
وشكله انيق اينما وضع

_______________
منظم شنط السهره_الاشاربات_اي شي صغير
منظم شنط السهره_الاشاربات_اي شي صغير


15




____________

حامل الريموت..​






حامل الريموت
مطابق للصورة تمام من الحديد القوي 
لترتيب وتنظيم ريموت الرسيفر والتلفزيون والدي في دي
وجميع انواع الريموتات بشكل انيق ومرتب
ب25 ريال 
_________
​

​
حامل الريموت..












منظم الريموت يتعلق بشريط لاصق
بإكانك الصاقه بعيدا عن ايدي الاطفال 
يتسع ل4ريموتات
___________
​
_________ 
حامل الصابون











حامل الصابون 
جديد ومميز وشكله غييييييييييييير
5ريال
__________
حامل مناديل الرول 
​





حامل مناديل الرول مناسب جدا للمطابخ 
والتواليت سهل التركيب والاستخدام 
وشكله كيوووووت 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1O2lrl7qhU&feature=player_embedded

15ريال
________
حامل الاكياس






​






​
وداعا للتعب و الاجهاد في حمل الاكياس . الان مع قبضة واحدة يجعل حمل الاكياس 
اكثر سهوووووله لما تروحوا السوق عندك اكثر من كيس يطيحوا عليك تتعبي
الان مع حامل الاكياس وداعا للتعب ممكن تحطيه في الشنطه ولما تحتاجيه 
تطلعيه حفيف وصغير وما ياخذ مكان. 
​
5ريال
________

​






​







​





​
اللاصق العجيب لحياه اكثر ترتيبا وتنظيما الاصق العجيب الصقيه بأي مكان ولأي غرض استخدميه 
​
في الحمامالصقي عليه الصابون , المعجون ,الفرشاه , الشامبو




​
استخدميه بالمطبخ الصقي عليه الملاعق, الشوك , صابون الغسيل




​
استخدميه بغرفة المعيشه الصقي عليه الريموت كونترول الصقيه بغرفة نومك والصقي عليه الجوال



بجانب الشاحن 
​
\استخدميه بالسياره والصقي عليه الجوال



ولن تتعبي بالبحث عن جوالك بعد اليوم أي غرض تحتاجينه 
وحابه ان يكون في متناول يديك ....
بكل سهوله ثبتي الاصق العجيب في الحائط والصقي ماتشائين وسيثبت بالحال لا ينزلق ولا ينفك لاصق قوي 
جدا جدا يحتوي على اكثر من 45 شفاط في كل جهة استخدميه بالسياره في المطبخ في غرفة المعيشه 
لاحدود لأستخدامه عملي جدا استخدميه الأن ولن تستغني عنه بعد اليوم 
4ريال
___________
حافظة السواك 





​





​
حافظة السواك على شكل قلم يوضع في الجيب رائعه جدا لحفظ السواك لها فتحه جانبية مستطيله تسمح بمرور الهواء تنفع تحطيها توزيعات 
للزواجات او توزيعات خيريه او توزيعات للحملات الحج او هدايا للغالين
_رووووووووووووعة لحفظ المسواك شكلها زي القلم حلوة وانيقة في شنطتك وحلوة في جيب زوجك_
_فيها فتحات تحدد طول المسواك -يعني لو كان المسواك قصير مايطيح تحت _
​
_وبنفس الوقت تسمح بدخول هواء بسيط عشان يمنع تعفن المسواك_
​
_الآن متوفر لدينا منتج (بيت المسواك) المنتج الرائع والمميز والحضاري احصلو عليه قبل ان تنفد الكمية وهو يمتاز بعدة مميزات منها:_
​
1-فيه إحياء للسنة النبويه
​
2-شكله حضاري وانيق
​
3-يصلح لأن يكون هدية للحاج والمعتمر بكتابة اسمك او شعارك عليه
​
4- يصلح ليكون هدية للمستشفيات والفنادق ووكالات السياحة والسفر وغيرها
5- متوفر بعدة الوان رائعه
​
6- يحافض على طراوة المسواك لفتره طويله 
​
5ريال للحبه 
___________

شطاف الوضوء للطلعات والكشتات
​






​





​
شطاف الوضوء الجديد والمطور بتصميم اقوى واسهل من الاول وحزام للكتف لسهولة الحمل​​مريح جدا للطلعات حتى صرنا انا وكل العيله مانستغني عنه ابدا 
​
خصوصا في الطلعات للبر او الشوي والبحر والي عندها عيال بالذات راح ترتاح عليه كثير​

وسبق وانه جبت منه كميات كبيرة والحمدلله انتهت وانقطعت فترة وذحين رجعت بشكل جديد واحلى من الاول
وكثير من الي يسافرون للخارج للدول الاوربيه يطلبونها 
​
ممـــيزاتـــــــــــه 
​
1- اقتصادي في استهلاك الماء بشكل ملحوظ 
2- يمكنك التحكم بحجم وقوة دفع الماء
3- خفيف الوزن وحجم مناسب للجميع
4- سهل الاستخدام 
5- الي يتمتع بمرونه عاليه 
6- مصنع من مواد صديقة للبيئة 
7-مريح جدا للرحلات الحج والعمرة والسفر.
8-يمكن تخزينة في اي مكان لان حجمة مناسب جدا.
9-مفيد لمن ينقطع عندهم الماء لانه اقتصادي في استهلاك الماء.
10-مناسب لمن يسافروا للخارج.
11-مريح ايضا في طلعات البر والكشتات والشوي
كل ماعليك انك تاخذيه وتعبيه بالماء وحطيه بالسيارة ولاراح تلقيه في اي وقت تحتاجيه وصدقيني جربيه مره ماراح تستغني عنه بالمره
2لتر ب35
3لتر ب40
4لتر ب50
__________
منظم الخليه​​





​






​

مقسم الادراج بشكل سداسيات (خليه نحل) الغني عن التعريف 
​
تتحكمي بحجمها على حسب حجم درجك ومصنوعه من البلاستيك المقوى بالبكت تجي 8 قطع وانتي تتحكمي فيها تركبيها كامله او جزء 
منها طولها 380mm ارتفاعها 70mm جدا عمليه للملابس الداخليه والشراريب والبديهات وغيرها 
​
15ريال
___________
منظم (مقسم )الادراج 






​






​





مقسمات الادراج فيها 20 فتحة مناسبة للقفازات 
​
- الجوارب - الايشاربات_الملابس الدخليه_الشراريب_ملابس الاطفال_
وانت وابداعاتك في استخدامها تحفظ ملابسك الداخلية 
10ريال
___________

​
منظم الصدريات





​


​







​
*لاداعي بعد اليوم لفوضى الملابس الداخليه في خزانة الملابس الان يمكنك بسهولة تنظيم السنتيانات والصدريات *
*مع المنظم الجديد مصنوع من مواد تحفظ ملابسك ضد العفن والرطوبه *
للعرائس وللي تجهز بيتها وتبي تنظم ملابسها صراحة روعة
​
20ريال 
_______
كرة غسيل السنتيانة





كرة غسيل السنتيانه
هل ترغبين في الحفاظ على ملابسك الداخلية جديده دائما!!وتظل عندك فتره طويله!! الحل بكور الغسيل ضعي الملابس الداخليه بالكور ثم ضعيها مع الملابس بالغساله القي نظره على طريقة الاستخدام بالصوره والفيديو.. لرؤية تفاصيل المنتج 
​

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofu5ZDKh7-Q&feature=player_embedded

10ريال
___________
منظم الاحذية






​


​





منظم الاحذية 
منطم الاحذية يحفظ لك الاحذية من الغبار والاتربة ويحافظ عليها
نظيفة مرتبة يسهل انك تلقيها وقت ما تحتاجيها ممكن تحطية تحت السرير
او في الدولاب او في الدرج يريحك من تعب البحث عنها افضل من انك تحطيها بكراتينها 
لانها في المنظم بتكون مرصوصة وباينه لان غطاها شفاف
يشيل 12 زوج من الأحذيه... وله غطا بلاستيك شفاف يحفظها من الغبار..
وهذا مقطع على اليوتيوب
وهذا مقطع على اليوتيوب 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTO_A0dui08&feature=player_embedded

15ريال
________




منظم الشنط في الدولاب





​

منتج حلوو ورائع 

​
منتج ينظم الشنط داخل الدولاب 
بس علقووه ورتبو الشنط داخله 

​
وانسوو الحووسه معاها وانسو الاتربه الي تتراكم ع الشنط عند التخزين>>

​
15ريال
__________

​
منظم الشنط

​











​


​
منظم الشنط 
​
شنطتك غير منظمة الاغراض مرميه على بعض حبر الاقلام عدملك الشنطة الان عندي لكي الحل 
​
منظم الشنط يوفر لكي
​
1) ترتيب للشنطة من الداخل بحيث يسهل عليك ايجاد اي غرض معين بكل سهولة.
2) تسهل عليك تبديل الشنطة ما عليك سوا اخراج الجيوب من الشنطة الاولى ووضعها في الشنطة الجديدة.
3) تحتوي على اضاءة داخلية لمزيد من التنظيم والعملية.
4) توفر لك مساحة في وسط الشنطة لوضع المحفظة او النظارة او شنطة المكياج او اي غرض اخر.
5) تبقي شنطتك نظيفة من الداخل حيث لن تعاني من بقايا الحبر او أحمر الشفاه او الكحل اوتداخل الاغرض مع بعضها وتناثرها. 
6) شكل مرتب ونظيف للشنطة.

​
7)بامكانك وضع المفاتيح ؛ بطائق الصراف ؛ اقلام ؛ورق؛ كل ما تحتاجينه. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUpo1zGPHdo&feature=player_embedded

25ريال
___________

​
منظم الاكسسورات

​

​






​
منظم الاكسسوارات
​
جدا ررررررائع لحفظ الاكسسوارات وترتيبها وكمان شفاف

​
يعني تشوفي كل الاكسسوارات وشكله انيق ومرتب ويريحك من تشابك الاكسسوارات 
واحتكاكها ببعضها مما يسبب بعض الخدوش وكل اكسسواراتك قدامك ما يحتاج تدوريها
يحتوي على 48فتحه بامكانك التحكم بحجم الفتحات اما كبيره او صغيره لان المربعات قابله للتحريك
والتوسيع ايضا بامكانك تنظيفه بسهوووووووووووله



وله غطاء يحفضها من الاتربه والغبار.. 
​
الكبير30ريال
والصغير20ريال
​
__________
منظم الاكسسوارت
(في الدولاب)


​








روعة روعة روعة




جدا رائع انا مجربته وكنت دائما اخرج
وكل ما اجي بلبس ادور اكسسوراتي ما القاها
ولما رصيتها فيه وعلقتها سرت ما اشيل هم البس واجي اشوف ايش الي يناسب وبسرعه
اخذه لانه كله قدامي وياخذ كثير اكسسورات ما شاء الله.
20ريال
بوجهين ب30ريال
_________
معلاق البناطيل




______________________
المعلاق العجيب





+++++++++++++++​




__________________

_للطلب/ 0544702675_
_اتصال مباشر.._​


----------

